# I can't believe I did it...



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 13, 2008)

I finally broke down and bought a PS3...(Okay, it was just a 40GB version, but still) :-/ Bought NASCAR 09 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2.


----------



## Kimmerset (Jun 13, 2008)

Isn't that the one with like, no backwards compatibility?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah, but it was the only one that the Best Buy I had stopped at had. But no matter, I don't have any PS2 games anyway.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jun 14, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Isn't that the one with like, no backwards compatibility?


They don't sell ones that are backwards compatible in Australia any more.
Fuck you Sony


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I finally broke down



<()>

I hope you get better soon. D=


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 14, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> <()>
> 
> I hope you get better soon. D=



ROFL...I walked right into that...


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 14, 2008)

Wait, this is a bad thing? Congratulations, I say!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 14, 2008)

And I have a Wii, so nobody can say now that I'm a Nintendo fanboy  (Though, I still don't plan to get a 360...)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you have a PS2? If so, then there are no worries.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Do you have a PS2? If so, then there are no worries.



Not right now, though I've pretty much played all the PS2 games I've wanted (the Jak series, Disgaea)


----------



## Kirbizard (Jun 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Not right now, though I've pretty much played all the PS2 games I've wanted (the Jak series, Disgaea)



Devil May Cry?

Personally, they're my favourite PS2 games. <(o-o)>


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 14, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Devil May Cry?
> 
> Personally, they're my favourite PS2 games. <(o-o)>



Meh, no. Don't hold my interest.


----------



## Eevee (Jun 15, 2008)

Enjoy all your games that would be more fun on the 360 where you have achievements and can see if your friends are playing them.

I just took potshots at the PS3 before, since I was sick of Sony's treatment of its customer base.  Now I _own_ one, and I'm damn offended that this useless scrappile *ever* cost $600.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Enjoy all your games that would be more fun on the 360 where you have achievements and can see if your friends are playing them.
> 
> I just took potshots at the PS3 before, since I was sick of Sony's treatment of its customer base.  Now I _own_ one, and I'm damn offended that this useless scrappile *ever* cost $600.



Well, since Blu-Ray is now the only version of Hi-Def DVD left, and Sony is the major backer, I figured why not get both in one? The videos are knockouts (doubt I'll ever go back to regular DVD) and the games are pretty good (NASCAR 09 is good, Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is also).


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 15, 2008)

I Got the 80Gig From Singpore (No idea how to spell it o.o)
Due, to england exchange ratei near enough got it for Â£200


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

(Singapore)

That's cool. I don't mind only having the 40GB version. I might trade it in later and get the bigger version, but next step is get an HD TV...(that's next month).


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> (Singapore)
> 
> That's cool. I don't mind only having the 40GB version. I might trade it in later and get the bigger version, but next step is get an HD TV...(that's next month).


What sort of size HD TV you looking for?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

03pagea said:


> What sort of size HD TV you looking for?



Nothing too big. Maybe 26 inch. (Anything under $600, really)


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Nothing too big. Maybe 26 inch. (Anything under $600, really)


LG do very good HD TV at low prices. You should check them out.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss... RS:V2 WILL cause you much irritation sooner or later. Despite being a big fan of the older RainbowSix games, these two Vegas titles are ridden with bugs and glitches. 

In the mean time... CoD4 looks and plays well ;P

Regardless of all that, be happy with your new console and good luck with your TV hunt.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I finally broke down and bought a PS3...(Okay, it was just a 40GB version, but still) :-/ Bought NASCAR 09 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2.



Congrats!


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm just waiting on the next Final Fantasy Installment before I consider buying one.

Besides, by then I will probably have more money, and it may go down in price by that time.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

RainerFenixhart said:


> I'm just waiting on the next Final Fantasy Installment before I consider buying one.
> 
> Besides, by then I will probably have more money, and it may go down in price by that time.



I saw that GameStop has a sale. PS3 with MGS 4 bundled for $500...


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I saw that GameStop has a sale. PS3 with MGS 4 bundled for $500...



Bah, never was interested with the MGS series at all.  I'd rather wait till something I find interesting comes along.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

RainerFenixhart said:


> Bah, never was interested with the MGS series at all.  I'd rather wait till something I find interesting comes along.



Well, it was the 80GB version...not bad for that much...


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 15, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Well, it was the 80GB version...not bad for that much...



Still, I'm not gonna go ahead and buy a System when I don't even have a game that I'm interested in to go with it.  Not that I Won't like any of the games, just that It's generally not a good idea to buy a Gameing Platform with only one option in mind.


So I'm just currently waiting (I couldn't even buy it right now if I wanted to-No job since December, which I am currently in the process of fixing )


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> Enjoy all your games that would be more fun on the 360 where you have achievements and can see if your friends are playing them.
> 
> I just took potshots at the PS3 before, since I was sick of Sony's treatment of its customer base.  Now I _own_ one, and I'm damn offended that this useless scrappile *ever* cost $600.



Sorry to hijack this from the topic for a moment, but just wanted to add that even though XBox live might be awesome (I'll admit fully that I wish that PS3 came with something comparable to that), the amount of games that are XBox only and actually decent don't quite make up for it. That's just my opinion though. 

Back on topic, grats on a PS3. You should get the new Ratchet and Clank (if you liked the Jak series, you'll like Ratchet).


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 15, 2008)

Tudd said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss... RS:V2 WILL cause you much irritation sooner or later. Despite being a big fan of the older RainbowSix games, these two Vegas titles are ridden with bugs and glitches.
> 
> In the mean time... CoD4 looks and plays well ;P
> 
> Regardless of all that, be happy with your new console and good luck with your TV hunt.



Damn you! Damn you to hell! You took my phrase D:
Well there's always MGS4 though =D


----------



## Tudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Damn you! Damn you to hell! You took my phrase D:
> Well there's always MGS4 though =D


 
It had to be done. 

MGS4 is definately a winner if you're interested in the series. Just a side note though; this title definately has a lot more shooting involved unlike say the first one.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 15, 2008)

Well MGS4 is one of the best games for the ps3 so even if you didn't play the other metal gear games it still has to be recomended 
Anywhy grats on getting a ps3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 15, 2008)

I played Twin Snakes on GC. Was "meh, nothing special" towards it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 17, 2008)

I haven't noticed any bugs or glitches on RSV2...(I'm on Act 4 Scene 1)


----------



## Tudd (Jun 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I haven't noticed any bugs or glitches on RSV2...(I'm on Act 4 Scene 1)


 
Its more of an online reliability thing.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Its more of an online reliability thing.



Oh...I haven't tried to go online with it yet (I know it requires an ethernet cable, but I've tried to hook up an ethernet cable before, but it didn't work)


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jun 18, 2008)

at least u have an ps3
i have an ps2 for f#$@ sakes!


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh...I haven't tried to go online with it yet (I know it requires an ethernet cable, but I've tried to hook up an ethernet cable before, but it didn't work)


 
Did you have the cable hooked up to your modem or router? If so, did you set up the PS3's network connection?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Did you have the cable hooked up to your modem or router? If so, did you set up the PS3's network connection?



Uh, I think it's a modem, since we run the internet through Comcast cable.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Uh, I think it's a modem, since we run the internet through Comcast cable.


 
So I take it theres one only device hooked up to the internet at a time?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, just my computer. I'm the only person here that owns a computer.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

In that case its either share the connection between your PS3 and computer by swapping the cable, or buy a router. If no one is going to be using your computer while you play PS3 then a router is a waste of money. 

Better yet, if you have no interest in playing online, a router's a waste.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

I usually have the computer and the PS3 on at the same time, but I'll wait til I get a good online playable game before I get a router. Now, this is a stupid question, but do I run the computer and the PS3 to the router then to the modem?


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I usually have the computer and the PS3 on at the same time, but I'll wait til I get a good online playable game before I get a router. Now, this is a stupid question, but do I run the computer and the PS3 to the router then to the modem?


 
Yup, plug the PS3 and computer into the LAN ports on the router and the modem into the WAN port. They're usually labelled.

If you're looking for a good shooter, I'm sure you've heard of CoD4 by now.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jun 18, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Yup, plug the PS3 and computer into the LAN ports on the router and the modem into the WAN port. They're usually labelled.
> 
> If you're looking for a good shooter, I'm sure you've heard of CoD4 by now.



Seen it, been thinking about it. Maybe next month when I have spendable money (next paycheck is rent money)


----------



## Tudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Seen it, been thinking about it. Maybe next month when I have spendable money (next paycheck is rent money)


 
And people will be playing it for many years to come seeing as CoD5 isn't going to be developed by Infinity Ward, the developers of CoD4.


----------

